# I decided to draw Bowsette!



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

I drew it in 2 hours in MS Paint. I know it's only the upper portion but I thought I would share it anyways. c:


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 27, 2018)

Not really a fan of this meme, but you did a pretty nice job with her face


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Not really a fan of this meme, but you did a pretty nice job with her face


Thank you. I appreciate it. c:


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

Decided to draw another version of Bowsette.


----------



## ShonenJump (Sep 28, 2018)

i also may not like the meme/trend but when people makes good art i praise them. So good job! Really love the serious face expression!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback! It means a lot to me. Here is a bonus update!


----------



## gameboy (Sep 28, 2018)

classic whitewashing, and who tf is bowsette?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

gameboy said:


> classic whitewashing, and who tf is bowsette?


lol.
Humanwashing, or ultra-anthropomorphization in any case.
Now tell me reptiles should be depicted as asians and I will make sure you share the same pit of hell as JK Rowling.


----------



## gameboy (Sep 28, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> lol.
> Humanwashing, or ultra-anthropomorphization in any case.
> Now tell me reptiles should be depicted as asians and I will make sure you share the same pit of hell as JK Rowling.



actu ally, according to the "humans are generically modified extraterrestrials theory" asians are reptilians while blacks are apes and white people are scum lol jk on that last part


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

gameboy said:


> actu ally, according to the "humans are generically modified extraterrestrials theory" asians are reptilians while blacks are apes and white people are scum lol jk on that last part


That hurt my soul. Haha.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 29, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Decided to draw another version of Bowsette.
> View attachment 144865



This is definitely the best one. Why does she only have one eye in all the others?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

Pleng said:


> This is definitely the best one. Why does she only have one eye in all the others?


I have a thing for one eye symbolism. Haha.


----------

